# Amazon non-deliveries: screwup or scam?



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

When I was away from home between Wednesday and Sunday, Amazon were trying to deliver an order of mine. At the third and final attempt on Saturday, the items were marked as 'delivered' into my hands- which is clearly impossible, since I was not home for another 24 hours. I have searched outside and found no parcel. It's now my word against Amazon's and/or the courier's as to whether the items were delivered or not- I'm awaiting a reply from their complaints department (not holding out much hope) and wondering whether it's worth going to the county court for a refund. Does anyone know whether the consumer has any rights in these disputes? The items were a book costing £3.80 and a Nintendo DS Lite costing around £60, which was supposed to be my daughter's 6th birthday present. I'm reluctant to write off this amount of money and if Amazon want a fight, they've got one!

Has this happened to anyone else? I wonder whether this should serve as a warning against buying anything expensive online from a faceless company like Amazon.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Usually for something like this, they should have a signature. I know the machines they use are pretty hopeless, but you could ask for proof of delivery, which they should be able to provide.

Usually, complaints are quite reasonable. All the best! Oh, and Happy Birthday to your daughter.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We had trouble with a cd that was spoiled in the rain, and also with a non-delivered book of sheet music - in the latter case, we didn't notice till some weeks later that the piano music had been available with the violin music that we ordered, and I'd already used the violin music and written my name on it. So they re-sent the double item, whereupon I sent back the unused violin part & kept the one I'd used. 

We have never had any argy-bargy from them, though, so I hope you don't either. They are big enough not to need to quibble about something like this, surely? And they'll be covered by insurance; once, years ago, I ordered a book from a specialist bookshop in London; I never got it, or it could have been taken from my doorstep; however they replaced it without question, saying a certain amount of their books were stolen and they were insured against it. 

We have had cases of deliverers leaving things with our neighbours, or in the garage etc, when they must have faked our signatures. The drivers always seem to be in a tearing hurry and can't be bothered waiting around. If you weren't there and didn't sign for it, I don't see how they can show that you did. The faked signature wouldn't be yours.

Very frustrating for you. Good luck, Figleaf.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you Taggart and Ingelou. I hope that the burden of proof is indeed on Amazon and not on me. Fortunately while we were away I picked up some Monster High dolls from Argos for the little one, so as far as she's concerned she's had her presents (great emoticon btw, Taggart!) and she doesn't know anything about the vanished DS.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My experience with Amazon has been nothing but the best. I think your issue is with the delivery service. The package should not have been delivered into the hands of another. Only one time did one of my orders from Amazon not arrive, and that was a few years ago during the busy Christmas postal fiasco. Amazon promptly refunded me the money, so I was able to repurchase the album. It was an inconvenient delay, but cost me no financial loss.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> My experience with Amazon has been nothing but the best.


I have to agree. I have had one package "lost", which was promptly re-sent. That said, I have all my Amazon orders delivered to my workplace, so there is always someone trustworthy to accept delivery even if I'm not there at the moment.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

A friend of mine had a beef with a car-rental company. He was supposed to get a refund, everything was amicably arranged, except they didn't actually pay him his money. After two months of emailing to and fro he opened a Facebook account and simply stalked them.
It took two polite yet nasty postings and he got his money.

Not saying that it will work with Amazon, but maybe worth a try. Companys are terrified of negative feedback....

P.S. Never had any problems with Amazon , my wife buys there regularly.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I would put the blame on the carrier rather than Amazon. Some of them are notoriously poor, especially UPS. I have had UPS claim attempted deliveries and then make me drive to the depot to claim the item even when I am home all day and never received a doorbell ring or even attempted delivery notice. 

The carrier should be able to produce proof of delivery including address and who signed for the product. If they can't and are unhelpful, go back to Amazon support. Amazon has exceptional customer support. If all else fails, your last resort is to instigate a chargeback through your credit card provider. If you have a reputable card through a major bank they are usually pretty good at getting their client's money back.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Couchie: chargeback is a great suggestion!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Figleaf said:


> Thanks Couchie: chargeback is a great suggestion!


Prior to a chargeback you may be expected to show that you have exhausted all options of getting the money back through the freight company and Amazon. As has been said before, Amazon has very good customer service (somewhat notoriously prioritizing the end customer over their sellers) so it shouldn't have to come to that.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

I've had nothing but positive experience with Amazon. I have, on occasion, had a package marked delivered that was not. On both of the cases that I remember details of, the carrier had marked it delivered but had forgotten to leave it. A phone call to the carrier got things sorted out and I got my package a day or two late.

FWIW, I've almost never had problems with UPS or FedEx. I often have problems with the USPS. They put things in the wrong mailboxes, and twice (noted above) marked something as delivered without delivering it.

My advice: call the carrier first. If they refuse to help, contact Amazon. Amazon has significant clout with the carriers because their business is so massive that carriers cannot afford to upset them too much. Call your credit card company last. They will always tell you to try to resolve the problem with the merchant before reporting it as fraud.

Most likely it was an innocent screwup. Next most likely, incompetence. Very unlikely, intentional theft by the delivery person. Amazon and any of the major courier companies are not going to defraud you over such a small order. Best of luck in getting this resolved without too much hassle.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

same here with amazon. I had an item arrive which wasn't what I ordered. The picture was a different book. I didn't want to fill out forms so I clicked the button to get a call back. Seconds later I got a call from a very nice American guy who listened to my woes and immediately emailed me a return slip so I could just seal it back up and hand it in at the post office.
He even ordered me to have a nice day, which I didn't mind in spite of being very English and grumpy about that sort of thing.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Amazon just emailed and offered a replacement book and a refund on the DS within three working days. Result!

I think I was just a bit stressed because their system marked it as having been delivered when it wasn't, which has never happened to me before- and because I'm having one of those weeks where things (fortunately just minor ones so far ) seem to be going wrong all at once.

Anyway, problem solved! :tiphat:


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

Great! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Always stellar delivery when ordering through Amazon. I have several "subscriptions" that arrive every 3 months, and those (and anything else I order along the way) always arrive before their estimated delivery date. 

Being semi-retired we are home most of the time ... but for those times when we know we are going to be away for the day of delivery, when we order we add special instructions in the ordering box to "leave without signature please", and that works for us. 

On items where a signature is required, I have the item shipped to my place of employment (the church where I'm the organist) and someone there will sign for it and leave it for me to pickup later. 

UPS, when the can't deliver without a signature, has an online method for re-scheduling delivery. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The carrier is mostly the problem. Same goes for eBay. Which is why I prefer FedEx.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I must say, I've never had any issues with Amazon or its resellers (Captain Obvious: Always go with high rated resellers, at least 98% and up). I don't see why they wouldn't provide with you a refund, especially if you're a repeat customer.


----------

